# Networking for dummy



## hafool (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm new at networking and I want to start making my own network wires/cables for my office. I ordered this crimping tool from www.lducompany.com (crimper should be here in a few days) and I wanted to learn if there are any other kinds of network cat5 wire crimping tools out there that would work better? http://www.liangdianup.com/inventory/459901.htm is the location for the crimp plires on thier website, those are the ones that I bought. Funny that it says Germany on the handle of the plires but I would gues they are made in China since the company I bought them from is in China. If you know of a name of a certin cat 5 wire crimper that would be better for me to use then please post it here. Thank you


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

PM or call Sysop (Devin) He sets up businesses all the time and will be able to tell you exactly what you need, I'm sure of that. I wouldn't bet my left n....oh never mind but just ctc him.

205-914-1911 cell


----------



## double trouble (Dec 18, 2007)

I am in the telephone an data business the best I have found is IDEAL brand the tools about 50 or so bucks and the ends are like 25.00 a hundred. If your gonna make your own cables then you need RJ45 ends for soild wire. Make sure you get the wires correct or it wont work


----------

